# Ram 3.0 liter diesel



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Anybody have one? Thinking about a new truck and just a little interested in one of these, would like to know what other folks experiences are.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

coworker has one and he's pleased. Good mileage at 22-26 MPG, overall power is good for the segment and he hasn't had any problems. He just towed a 20' enclosed toy hauler loaded to Ohio and it did fine. He had no complaints and he used to have a Chipped Ram 2500 w/Cummins (or CUMMINGS as he likes to say LOL). 

Its no real comparison to my F-250 or his Ram 2500 but again, he's pleased overall.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I was being nosey about a month ago and pulled into Benny Boyd and ended up test driving one just to see what I thought about it. I guess for towing it would be fine, and I'm sure the mileage is great, but it's kinda like a 2 stroke vs. 4 stroke off the line, just doesn't have that giddy-up like a 1/2 gasser does. But I'm sure it has plenty for most people, and it rode great, Dodge has come a long, long way.


----------



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

I bought a Ram 3.0 diesel last October........2016 Laramie Longhorn. I just turned over 24,000 miles. I have taken three trips to Shreveport, five trips to New Mexico, and just got back a week or so ago from a 4300 mile trip to Wyoming, Montana, and South Dakota. I pulled an 18 foot lowboy trailer loaded withe furniture to New Mexico on one of those trips. I have had no issues with it at all, and I have averaged roughly 23-24 MPG overall. On a couple of tanks, I got an honest to goodness 27 MPG, but the norm for me is 22-24 MPG. This is the only diesel I have ever owned, and I am highly satisfied with it. It has all the power and torque I will even need, and while not a Hemi Charger, I am more than satisfied with the gidddy-up. However, it DOES seem to use more DEF than it should. Owner's manual (or something I read somewhere) stated that the seven gallons of DEF should last 10,000 miles or so, but I an getting roughly 8,000 miles. The cheapest I have found for an oil change (so far) is about $150.00, and it is almost impossible to find an oil filter for it locally. It holds 11 1/2 quarts of oil, and the cheapest (factory recommended) oil I have found is right at $10/quart, and that was on eBay. So $150 isn't so bad when all that is considered. I am extremely pleased with my Ram 3.0 "EcoDiesel", and I have no regrets at all about having bought it.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

dmwz71 said:


> I bought a Ram 3.0 diesel last October........2016 Laramie Longhorn. I just turned over 24,000 miles. I have taken three trips to Shreveport, five trips to New Mexico, and just got back a week or so ago from a 4300 mile trip to Wyoming, Montana, and South Dakota. I pulled an 18 foot lowboy trailer loaded withe furniture to New Mexico on one of those trips. I have had no issues with it at all, and I have averaged roughly 23-24 MPG overall. On a couple of tanks, I got an honest to goodness 27 MPG, but the norm for me is 22-24 MPG. This is the only diesel I have ever owned, and I am highly satisfied with it. It has all the power and torque I will even need, and while not a Hemi Charger, I am more than satisfied with the gidddy-up. However, it DOES seem to use more DEF than it should. Owner's manual (or something I read somewhere) stated that the seven gallons of DEF should last 10,000 miles or so, but I an getting roughly 8,000 miles. The cheapest I have found for an oil change (so far) is about $150.00, and it is almost impossible to find an oil filter for it locally. It holds 11 1/2 quarts of oil, and the cheapest (factory recommended) oil I have found is right at $10/quart, and that was on eBay. So $150 isn't so bad when all that is considered. I am extremely pleased with my Ram 3.0 "EcoDiesel", and I have no regrets at all about having bought it.


I buy three gallon boxes of Rotella for less than $80 at the local auto parts. Filters can be bought on line at Geno's garage.


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

Walmart is the cheapest I've found for oil. ~$13/gal for Rotella (dyno). Gino's for filters, don't forget fuel filters every other oil change. Walmart will take the old oil back too.

I can do it quicker at home than going somewhere & waiting.


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

I had one blow me off the line. My truck is a 5.9L/6-speed Cummins


----------



## jeffm66 (Sep 14, 2010)

Synthetic only in those engines!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

After looking at the extra cost for the diesel and increased maintenance, I've changed my mind (with the boss' help) about the diesel. I may just stick with my 2014 F150 with only 18K miles. It's an affliction, I get bored with any vehicle after about 2 years and want another. But I sure like just about everything about the new Ram.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

At NTB yesterday I was talking to a guy that just got one. He said it's great, but has no towing power. He pulls a 24ft travel trailer and he said its a dog


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

dk2429 said:


> At NTB yesterday I was talking to a guy that just got one. He said it's great, but has no towing power. He pulls a 24ft travel trailer and he said its a dog


If he's defining "towing power" as the ability to pass people on the highway, he may be right. But it should tow down the highway anything that the HEMI with twice its displacement can.

It makes the same torque as the the 5.7L HEMI but only 60% of the HP.


----------



## D45 (Nov 22, 2004)

I have one! 2015 lonestar, I would buy another in a heartbeat. 24-25 mpg everyday driving and 29 mpg on the highway. Plenty of towing power for my 20' alumaweld. 
As far as oil changes I could not tell ya, we negotiated 8 free oil changes with the purchase. Very happy with our decision.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

We went to Ron Carter in Alvin this afternoon after calling their JSCFCU credit union rep and leaving message, told him what stock number we want and when we would be there. There was only one with the equipment that fit our needs and wants. Once again, for the 7th time at as many dealers,in the last 4 weeks, the single vehicle we want to see was sold just 5 minutes before we got there. What are the odds of that happening? I'm never going to buy a lottery ticket again with that run of bad luck. Anyway, we walked out while they were sputtering about finding another just like it except it was just a little more, about $8K more. I quit, we'll just keep the F150.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

glenbo said:


> We went to Ron Carter in Alvin this afternoon after calling their JSCFCU credit union rep and leaving message, told him what stock number we want and when we would be there. There was only one with the equipment that fit our needs and wants. Once again, for the 7th time at as many dealers,in the last 4 weeks, the single vehicle we want to see was sold just 5 minutes before we got there. What are the odds of that happening? I'm never going to buy a lottery ticket again with that run of bad luck. Anyway, we walked out while they were sputtering about finding another just like it except it was just a little more, about $8K more. I quit, we'll just keep the F150.


Gotta love the auto dealers, they'll tell you anything to get you in the building, then it's there job to make sure you leave with something, whether it's what you want or not.


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

glenbo said:


> We went to Ron Carter in Alvin this afternoon after calling their JSCFCU credit union rep and leaving message, told him what stock number we want and when we would be there. There was only one with the equipment that fit our needs and wants. Once again, for the 7th time at as many dealers,in the last 4 weeks, the single vehicle we want to see was sold just 5 minutes before we got there. What are the odds of that happening? I'm never going to buy a lottery ticket again with that run of bad luck. Anyway, we walked out while they were sputtering about finding another just like it except it was just a little more, about $8K more. I quit, we'll just keep the F150.


7th time? 

But did it come with TruCoat? :rotfl:





According to the writers, this scene was literally based on one of their real life encounters with a car salesman "[It's] almost a verbatim transcript of my experience."

Just wait a couple years for used ones to show up on the market!


----------



## extremebowfishing (Jun 27, 2016)

Just sold mine it was a 14 56k problem free miles 50% was with my 5k lb boat in tow. Great truck would not hesitate to buy another. Only reason I sold was my boat got bigger 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike (Jun 6, 2011)

Have had mine for a 13 months now. Just the Base lonestar 4x4 right at 25,000 miles. I've added an extra fuel tank in the bed for long trips. I average 20 mpgs around town and around 22-23 on trips. This is with 33" mud grips, leveling kit, and Banks tuner. I tow as much as 9500#s quite frequently ( 28' enclosed racecar trailer). Now the truck would not do this factory. Here are the add ones I made to do this :

Replacement rear coil springs because the stockers were way to soft : http://tuftruck.com/products/dodge/TTC-1223.html

These bump stop replacements to act as a mechanical air bag. I installed these before the springs but felt the truck wasn't stable enough so added the springs above . http://timbren.com/timbren-ses/. I think these would work great if you only carried additional loads in the bed like a pallet of something on the weekend. They did eliminate the squat.

Aftermarket trailer brake controller. ( Bought aftermarket and had installed, multiple dealers wanted $650-800 to install a factory one. No way was I paying that. IF you buy new make sure it comes with one because the factory is far better than aftermarket, but not 700 dollars better.

Factory Towing mirrors. Again my truck did not come with these and the dealership wanted near 750 dollars to supply and install a set. You can buy them from mopar for 350 and install yourself.

A load leveling hitch is a must to put some weight back on the front tires.

The main thing I regret not getting was that **** backup camera. As much as I hook up to trailers it was dumb of me not to find a truck with one. And they are crazy expensive to add one on later. 
The result of all this is a truck that will pull 9500#'s and average 12-14 mpgs doing so. It has more power than my old 12v did, it just doesn't have the stability of the dual wheels.


----------

